# Upgrading Freebsd 7.3 to 8.0 error



## sniper007 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi guys!

I upgraded my freebsd 7.3 to 8.0 but in last step i had some problems. *Installworld* process completed successfully   than i tried to run *mergemaster* but error appears:


http://a.imageshack.us/img717/4294/p7295472.jpg

Then i just reboot and freebsd boot up normally and works all fine. Please let me know if i need to run mergemaster now and how to do that? in single user mode ?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2010)

Try running mergemaster again once the system is fully booted. You can run it as many times as you like.


----------



## chrcol (Jul 31, 2010)

I wouldnt ignore core system binaries core dumping because thats what I see in your screenshot, the command ln crashing.


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 1, 2010)

chrcol said:
			
		

> I wouldnt ignore core system binaries core dumping because thats what I see in your screenshot, the command ln crashing.



I'm guessing that's either because he ran installworld without running installkernel, or he had some bad CFLAGS set in make.conf(5).

It might end up being easiest to boot from the livefs and rescue everything from there.


----------



## sniper007 (Aug 5, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Try running mergemaster again once the system is fully booted. You can run it as many times as you like.



I did this and now everything works OK




			
				fronclynne said:
			
		

> I'm guessing that's either because he ran installworld without running installkernel, or he had some bad CFLAGS set in make.conf(5).



I ran installkernel before i boot to single user mode


----------

